# Has anyone had regular spotting every month and fell pregnant?



## coleybaby

Hi
I was just after a bit of advice really. We have been trying for a baby for 14 months. I have tried everything, charting, OPKs, etc. My problem is that I have a 26 day cycle, ov on day 12 (normally pretty regularly) but I always start spotting about day 22 or 23, which starts as light pinky discharge and gets dark brown. I have had blood tests etc and have been told all my blood levels including progesterone is fine. The Drs can't tell me why I have this bleeding and I am convinced it is the sign of something wrong. I have 3 other children, (the youngest is 10) and I conceived them all very quickly. I didnt have the spotting then. I know I am older now (37) but I just have this feeling that something isnt right and the Drs just wont help me.
I have ordered some natural progesterone cream this month to see if that helps. But anyway my real question is this, has anyone with regular spotting like mine fallen pregnant, and if so did you still get the spotting that month? I have had a crevical erosion that comes and goes and the docs have said it could be the erosion bleeding when my cervix softens, and not actually my period. When I chart, my BBT doesnt go down until after my period has started properly which suggests it is not my progesterone but what else could it be! It really frustrates me when the Drs just say its just the way my body is! Surely its not normal and there must be a reason.
Please help if you have any advice as I think I am going mad, and thanks for listening to my long story!


----------



## cla

i have spotted before my af for over 3 years and i concieved last november, but sadly i lost my baby at 16.5weeks. when i spot it is always a week before my af arrives. hope it helped


----------



## coleybaby

Thanks, its just nice to know I am not the only one with this. I am really sorry to hear that you lost your baby. Did you spot the month that you fell pregnant? I hope you do not think me too insensitive for asking this,
thanks again for your help


----------



## slf

Hi- I have been TTC for 6 months and have had the same exact issue. As soon as my husband and I started trying i started spotting about 5-7 days before my period was due. Like you I have lt pink spotting for several days and then I get what feels like my normal period (med. to heavy flow/cramps). I have gone to the doctor 3 times. I've had hormone tests, thyroid level tests, pap, 2 vaginal ultrasounds and all is normal. I am frustrated just like you and very confused since my doctors say that it is not usual but shouldn't be a problem since I am healthy. Im wondering if it is caused by the stress of TTC or something more serious. I have started doing acupuncture to see if that works. I plan on seeing another Dr. if I don't get pregnant in the next 2 months and I would say you should do the same. Good luck to you! I really know how it feels and how frustrating it is not to know what it going on with your body. PS- I have also decided to quit caffeine. Hope everthing works out for you. I'd love to know if you find any answers.


----------



## inkdchick

Hi girls,
Stress CAN be the biggest contributory problem for ttc, and all stress no matter how small needs to be addresssed before ttc. Cutting out caffeine and smoking will help and regular exercise too. I found all this when i googled spotting as i had the same thing after my period finished and i had light brown spotting december when i foulnd out i was pregnant but lost it at 5 and half weeks, this is our first month ttc since and are not temping, charting or anything as this is stress in itself and are just enjoying each other and :sex: as and when we feel the urge LOL, which is most of the time and seems like more now the stress isnt there!.
I hope this helps and by the way most spotting is just old blood left behind if not at the end of your luteal phase, if at the end its like to be pregnancy and it doesnt always mean miscarriage, and i wish you all the best :hugs:


----------



## Bluebell321

I have problems with spotting as well. Always start spotting around CD20 which lasts until :witch: arrives around 4 - 7 days later. I got pregnant in January, but lost it at 5 weeks. We've been TTC for around 18 months since I stopped Depo injections. I saw my GP last week and he said spotting is normal, and if I fell pregnant I wouldn't spot! Well that's a load of rubbish as I spotted in January and was definitely pregnant. He told me to wait another 6 months, which I wasn't happy with so I went to see a private GP and she's now put me on Clomid to try and get my hormones back in balance. I don't know what my progesterone levels are like yet, as I'm having first lots of bloods next month after one cycle of Clomid.

It's really frustrating isn't it when GP's don't seem to listen. We all know I bodies, and know when something isn't right. Hope you get to the bottom of it soon. :hugs:


----------



## Linny

Hi girls. Just jumping on the spotting bandwagon. I have spotting also, can last for several days till a week before AF. It started around six months ago (which does actually coincide with when i got serious with the ttc with OPK's and such) so i'm beginiing to wonder if maybe stress contributes to it. I haven't had any tests as my GP wants to wait till its over 12mths. Thankfully thats next month but I know how frustrating it is when you know your body and its just not right but nobody is taking you serious!! 

I was told around two yrs ago I had a eroding cervix but that it wouldn't affect conceiving, but i'm convinced its low progesterone as I have a short LP too. I know a lady on here had spotting before AF and did conceive. She spotted as normal then when AF was due she stopped and got her BFP!! I guess its possible but frustating all the same. Acupuncture would be my next step as I've heard so many good things but its just something I'll have to save up for! FX'd we all get out BFP's!!


----------



## cla

coleybaby said:


> Thanks, its just nice to know I am not the only one with this. I am really sorry to hear that you lost your baby. Did you spot the month that you fell pregnant? I hope you do not think me too insensitive for asking this,
> thanks again for your help

sorry i never replyed i couldnt find the thred:wacko:
yes i spotted when i concieved my angel baby and i spotted for the first 2 months while prgnant as well. since the mc in feb this is our first month trying. i spotted for a day and it was a tiny bit then it stopped, so hopefully fingers crossed it as stopped:happydance:


----------



## SophieBee

Hi - I know it's been a few months since the last post to this thread, but I was so pleased to see that others are in a similar boat to me - and more importantly, that there are stories of positive outcomes. 

We've not been TTC for very long (3 months), but I've been worrying that it isn't going to happen because I always start spotting around a week before my period comes. I went to my GP, who didn't offer any advice other than to tell me I was getting on a bit so should just keep trying (helpful!). Anyway, your experiences have really helped, and maybe I can stop stressing about that bit of the whole TTC malarkey :)


----------



## hendrix

Me too SophieBee!
I really thought I was the only one as Ive posted a couple of questions about this and never got a reply.:nope:

We have been TTC 4 months and it has happened twice now. At 9DPO i start spotting for a few days then get a light bleed. It seems to totally mess up the following month for me as the bleed is earlier than AF then no "normal" AF (BFN's). Prior to TTC I never bled mid-cycle and had a normal 28day cycle.
I see that Linny had the same problem but I think shes pregnant now:happydance:.....would love to know what she did?:shrug:

I have started taking aspirin this month to see if it makes any difference.
This is so frustrating.....grrrr!


----------



## star31

Hi girls, I am the same! Been TTC for last 6 months, and started spotting 4 months ago. I spot for about 5 days before, then have a 3 day proper period, then spot for about 3 days after! So frustrating! Saw a doctor at the hosp when i was having a colposcopy and he said it was normal! Says I should count the first day of spotting as the first day of my period when counting apparently!


----------



## SophieBee

It's all so confusing, as I've been told I should only count from the first day of "full" flow. I spot for around 7 days, have a 3-4 day period and then spot for a day or two afterwards, which would make it around 12 days of AF! :shock:
I have no idea what I should be doing regarding counting, so I think I'm going to have to bite the bullet and start using those ovulation prediction kits, otherwise I'm going to stay all at sea... :shrug:

My spotting has been happening for a couple of years, and I think is linked to treatment I had for CIN2 abnormal cells - had very lengthy period of colposcopy exams, which finally resulted in treatment 2 years ago. As far as I can remember, the spotting only started after that treatment, so maybe my cervix is slightly thinner as a result - who knows? I wanted to wait until I'd had a couple of clear smears before TTC, which happened this July. I think if we haven't had any joy by Christmas we might pay for some private tests, just to check everything out.


----------



## star31

hi, just wondering if any fellow spotters on this thread have indeed had their BFP yet?!


----------



## star31

bump?


----------



## happyshopper

I wish! I am currently spotting at the moment but its much lighter than normal. I just hope it doesnt lead to my AF and I get my :BFP: xxx


----------



## star31

me too happyshopper, u taking agnus castus too?


----------



## readyformore

Me too, me too. And I have to tell you, I was very pleased to see this thread. I also feel like there's something wrong with my body.

I have 3 children. I never spotted a single time in my life until this June. Now, I spot every month!!! I spot starting 3 days before my period, then bleed for 3 or 4 days. It's frustrating. I've seen my ob/gyn and she ran a bunch of labs. progesterone is good, ovarian reserve is good, thyroid is good, ultrasound is good. She has no idea why it's happening, but she is confident that I'll conceive again. It's great she said that, because I was thinking I am perimenopausal.

She said to start counting my AF from the first day of full flow.

Time will tell I guess. I was really freaking out about it, but she isn't concerned, so I relaxed a lot.


----------



## babyblog

Hiya, my cycles have changed since having LO-but when i was ttc him i had spotting each month from 10-14dpo.I ovulated between cd14-16 so sometimes my LP was only around 8 days long. After 7 months i was getting worried so went for the day 21 test to check for ovulation which came back fine-and i was actually pregnant but didn't know! So yes, it still happened for me despite the spotting, good luck


----------



## MrsHY

Thanks babyblog - that really gives me hope! :thumbup:


----------



## inkdchick

i had spotting this cycle at ovulation for two days and i was told be the fertility nurse that its ripe eggs rupturing that caused the bleed so i am really hoeful this month and have 3 days left til i can test. BTW i have never had this before let alone heard of it at OV. Good Luck girls xx


----------



## happyshopper

I've taken soy this month Star31. I wanted something that might work straight away as I have heard that AC can take some months to take effect. It did improve it by delaying the spotting from 6DPO to 9DPO, so next month I will take vitamin b-100 with soy to see what it will do. 
My spotting actually stopped yesterday and I got a little hopeful that it was implantation bleeding rather than spotting. But as usual, those hopes were dashed when I started spotting again this morning. 
Its good to know that some ladies have had spotting and still had a BFP. I thought that once you got the spotting then you are out (although that has been the case for me)!
This is a great thread, its good to know that I'm not the only one xxx


----------



## TaNasha

I also used to spot for a week before AF. I started taking vit B and that helped the spotting to only 1 day before AF. 

I eventually got my BFP.


----------



## star31

Tanaha - how much vit b did you take and for how long? I'm scared as it says on the bottle that long-term usuage can cause numbness and tingling? I've been tripling my agnus castus dosage ( i'm now taking 1500mg in the dropper form from h+b) whilst i've got the spotting as i've found it's helped it slightly but not got rid of it completely. Feel like there are so few days when i'm actually not spotting or got my period! I wonder if you can still spot for 7 days though and then get a bfp? Would be good to keep this thread going girls and see how we get on, good luck!!


----------



## star31

bump?


----------



## TaNasha

i took 40mg per day


----------



## TaNasha

i even took it till i was 14 weeks pregnant


----------



## Babielove

​Your post I'm replying to is quite old but I figured I'd reply anyways. I had the same issue with spotting and trying to concieve. After 11 months of trying I decided to take some prenatal pills to see if it would help, I still spotted but within a month I finally conceived. I hope things have worked out for you and that you have found the problem as to why you have had spotting.


----------



## Bluebell321

Just seen this thread has been revived. I posted back in April 2010 when I was having problems TTC. Turned out my spotting was due to low progesterone. After one cycle of Clomid I fell pregnant and how have a very lively 14 month old. :baby:


----------



## Gobolino

Hi! Newbie here........and what a relief to find u guys!!! ttc 3rd month, AF due day after tomorow. For the past year I spot 3-7 days before period. I have a endometrial polyp, but also coincided that it started after having leep for hpv. The point is....can I spot and also be pregnant? I get really down when I start.. :-( 
Could it be low progesterone?


----------



## Cmomma

I'm so glad I found this thread. I'm not sure if any of you can give me answers, but I'd like to share my experience and see if I'm the only one out there.
I have three children. I had a chemical pregnancy in March of 2011, and an early miscarriage in April of 2012. Up until this past year, my cycles have been like clock work (unless I was breast feeding). They were 29 days for years and years. After my mc in April, I finally convinced my obgyn to test my progesterone (I suspected it low and figure that is why the chemical pregnancy the year before). It was indeed low. I have been on progesterone for 6 months now. Here's the weird part. It's only since the progesterone that my spotting has started. Also, my periods are getting shorter. If I weren't on progesterone, I'd totally think low progesterone (or possibly signs of perimenopause). So, why when I'm taking progesterone do I spot? It usually starts a week before AF. That used to be day 22, but has gradually moved to about day 18 or 19. I'm always hopeful it is implantation, but then it keeps going until AF comes and I stop the progesterone.
FWIT, I'm 36.


----------



## Cmomma

oops. *fwiw, not fwit. Also, just wanted to say that I am brand new to these boards of any kind.


----------



## Gobolino

Cmomma said:


> I'm so glad I found this thread. I'm not sure if any of you can give me answers, but I'd like to share my experience and see if I'm the only one out there.
> I have three children. I had a chemical pregnancy in March of 2011, and an early miscarriage in April of 2012. Up until this past year, my cycles have been like clock work (unless I was breast feeding). They were 29 days for years and years. After my mc in April, I finally convinced my obgyn to test my progesterone (I suspected it low and figure that is why the chemical pregnancy the year before). It was indeed low. I have been on progesterone for 6 months now. Here's the weird part. It's only since the progesterone that my spotting has started. Also, my periods are getting shorter. If I weren't on progesterone, I'd totally think low progesterone (or possibly signs of perimenopause). So, why when I'm taking progesterone do I spot? It usually starts a week before AF. That used to be day 22, but has gradually moved to about day 18 or 19. I'm always hopeful it is implantation, but then it keeps going until AF comes and I stop the progesterone.
> FWIT, I'm 36.

Hi Cmomma!!! And welcome!!
There is another forum here especially made for us spotters......https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...g-week-before-af-every-month-anyone-else.html
There's a lot of really nice girls there, all very helpfull. I'm afraid I can't tell you much...I've been spotting for a year, starting at 2 days before AF, not a week before, and I don't know why. I'm 37, this is my 4th month TTC #1. Check the other group out!!!
Good luck!!


----------

